# Fracino Retro Dual Fuel weird noise when pumping



## Reto (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi Guys,
After a week or two of operating my Fracino Retro Dual Fuel machine I have a weird noise (squeaking) coming from the machin when water pump is pumping. The noise itself comes from the machine and not from the pump.

Do you have any idea what could be the problem? Air lock in the pipes? Unfortunately I didn't find an exact description of releasing air when having an air lock on the retro machine. Is it the valve with the red marker?

Vidoe Noise: https://1drv.ms/v/s!AsYhYTe7H2Ddg8FhnA2tkoV60o1VhQ?e=r0Aa8V

Image Top pipes: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsYhYTe7H2Ddg8N3W8Ue1yLtJuCtBg?e=D0b2eY

Thanks all for your help!  
Reto


----------

